# Lanco Jump Hour



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,

I have bought this watch, but the strap has two tears in it. Would anyone know where I could get a replacement of at least a strap that looks similar?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Isn't that what they call a rally strap? eBay is your friend


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I agree about eBay. Thought it may take some hunting to find a similar strap with that awesome taper to the buckle.

Later,

William


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks..


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Our host Roy has rally/racer straps in 20&22mm black or brown not identical but similar http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=3_22&product_id=118

cheers

Andy


----------

